# I have a question on grilling fish....



## CassieKate (Jun 7, 2007)

We rarely eat fish and only because I have baked it a few times and it was just terrible! I'm thinking I need to try grilling it.  We prefer most types of white fish filets.  Advice on what to put on it and how long to grill? Thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2007)

cassiekate, you could try something (fishy  ) that i was doing last summer on the grill. skewers of teryaki marinated tilapia, or the fish of your choice, and pineapple chunks. it's a good beginner dish since the fish doesn't get stuck to the grill.

just marinate the tilapia filets for an hour or 2 in teryaki, then skewer the thicker pieces, and fold over the smaller ones on the skewer, alternating with chunks of fresh pineapple.

make the pineapple chunks slightly larger so the fish doesn't actually touch the grill. this will obviously prevent it from sticking.  

grill over medium high heat for just a coupla minutes on each side, until the fish is just cooked thru and there's good marks and carmelizing on the pineapple. don't grill too long or everything will dry out.

as accompaniment, i grilled skewers of thick sliced vidalia onions and green peppers seperately. you could put the fish/pineapple and onions/peppers alternating on the same skewers, but it's more difiicult to get everything to cook properly and be finished at the same time.

hope this helps.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 7, 2007)

You want a really firm-textured fish for grilling.  Tuna, swordfish, shark, halibut, etc., will work.  Salmon is great when grilled, but, if mishandled, can fall apart.  More flakey, tender fish, like Tilapia, Cod, etc., should be cooked by a different method.

Tuna is best when cooked to medium.  It's hot, juicy, and full of flavor.  I haven't had Swordfish, so I can't give any advice.  Shark is very strongly flavored, and benefits from a brief marination in milk to remove some of the "fishy" taste.

I wouldn't use a pair of tongs to turn the fish, as this makes it easy to damage the fish.  A nice, thin, flat metal spatula works wonders.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been grilling alot more this year than last. I was thinking of trying out one of those grilling racks that hold the food.  Can be found here: The Barbecue Store - BBQ Accessories - For all your Barbecue, Barbeque & BBQ outdoor needs!

Make sure your grill surface is super hot and clean. Wipe it doen with canola oil just before you lay the fish on.


----------



## cjs (Jun 7, 2007)

another method you might try Cassie, is to make a little 'pan' out of two or three thicknesses of foil - just large enough to hold the piece of fish you want to grill. spray it with food spray or drizzle a little olive oil and lay fish in the pan. slide it onto the grill. The general rule is 10 min. of cooking for each inch of thickness of the fish - but also, if you have a temperature probe, cook it until it reaches 140 F. The third way to check for doneness is pull the fish apart a little with a fork in the middle and see if it's starting to flake and opaque completely thru the thickness. if so, the fish is done.

With this method you don't have to turn the fish over - until you learn to work with the fish, this might be the way to go, then you can play with grilling right on the grill racks. Also, ask you butcher what fish they recommend for grilling - they willl steer you to good firm fish to try.

A couple of fast toppings for fish are -
salmon - drizzle lemon juice over, sprinkle lightly with brown sugar, and lay a few sprigs of tarragon over all. 

lemon goes well with any fish, so you can drizzle it and add whatever herbs and/or spices you like - dill, basil, cilantro, fennel, mint, rosemary, etc.

You're in for a fun time playing with grilled fish - it's so good!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I've been grilling alot more this year than last. I was thinking of trying out one of those grilling racks that hold the food. Can be found here: The Barbecue Store - BBQ Accessories - For all your Barbecue, Barbeque & BBQ outdoor needs!



We have a grilling basket similar to the first item on your link. It works great with things like fish and veggie strips - you can turn them all at once and there's no worrying about them falling through the grate.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

I just realized I needed one when I was grilling some shrimp the other day....talk about getting a tong workout.  WHEW!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 7, 2007)

Use monkfish and make kebabs outta them, baste them with a chermoula marinade


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I just realized I needed one when I was grilling some shrimp the other day....talk about getting a tong workout. WHEW!



Another way to grill shrimp more easily is to thread them onto two skewers, putting both skewers through each shrimp - does that make sense? Then you can just flip them all at once.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 7, 2007)

there are alot of fish that are really good grilled whole ..
i have done rockfish ..its out of this world ..


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2007)

i guess you could say it rocks, love2?


jeekinz, don't listen to gotgarlic. the skewers will hurt your tongue far worse than the hot grill will.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL - I used skewers on the sea scallops.  The shrimp were whole with shells...I guess the skewers would have worked, but would the shrimp dry out?


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 7, 2007)

Probably not.  At work, we'll grill shrimp that have been deveined, and the shell removed from the body, but still attached at the tail, then wrap the shrimp back into it's own shell.  It's a little complicated to do, but possible.

Brush the shrimp with a little clarified butter while it's cooking, and they'll be all right.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2007)

CassieKate said:
			
		

> We rarely eat fish and only because I have baked it a few times and it was just terrible! I'm thinking I need to try grilling it. We prefer most types of white fish filets. Advice on what to put on it and how long to grill? Thanks!


 
Can you either put in your profile or in this thread where you are located so that it will help us recommend specific fish that may or may not be available to you.


----------

